# the Primarchs



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

in order to let another thred die, i have started this one to discuss anything primarch/heresy related. feel free to discuss anything on these subjects here.

does anyone have a list of the primarchs by the way? that may prove handy in this thread.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Heres the whos who.  

Darkangels = Lion El' Johnson.
Unknown.
Emperor's Children =Fulgrim.
Iron Warriors =Perurabo.
White Scars =Jagahati Khan.
Space Wolves =Leman Russ.
Imperial Fists =Rogal Dorn.
Nights Lords = Konrad Curze.
Blood Angels = Sanguinius.
Iron Hands = Ferrus Manus.
Unknown.
Worldeaters = Angron.
Ultramarines = Roboute Guilliman.
Death Guard = Mortarion.
Thousand Sons = Magnus the Red.
Lunar Wolves (Sons of Horus/Black Legion) =Horus.
Word Bearers = Lorgar.
Salamanders = Vulkan.
Raven Guard = Corax.
Alpha Legion = Alpharius.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Magnus the Red owns.

And Vulkan's fluff rocks.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Corax has got quite a interesting story. Hes kinda like a non-psychotic version of Konrad Cruze (my personal favorite). I just can't help but like the fruitcake.

But yes Vulkan fluff is quite good. He seems to have been the most 'human' out of all the Primarchs


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Im interested in what happened to some of them, like how they died?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

here comes another list - 

Lion El' Johnson - greviously wounded in his fight with Luther and now resides deep under the rock.

Unknown.

Fulgrim - As to Fulgrim himself, he was elevated by Slaanesh to the rank of Daemon-Prince and rules over a planet of unending, unlimited pleasure. To this day, warbands of Emperor's Children and expeditions from the Imperial Inquisition seek this world, but none have returned.


Perurabo - Elevated to Daemon prince, rules the daemon world of Medrengard

Jagahati Khan. - Jaghatai fought alongside his brethren for another seventy years, eventually disappearing into a region of space known as the Maelstrom. He is believed to have been in pursuit of the Dark Eldar responsible for attacking his homeworld during the Great Crusade, and has not been seen since

Leman Russ - It is rumoured that they had made for the Eye of Terror to continue hunting down the traitorous Marines who had turned against the Emperor. Many relics have been recovered including his armour and spear.


Rogal Dorn - He fell in battle while attempting to head off a Chaos fleet heading towards Cadia, an attempt that proved successful. His actual fate is unclear: the most recently published information states that the only remains of Rogal Dorn to be found was his hand and that it is the most prized relic of the chapter.
Nights Lords = Konrad Curze. 
Sanguinius - killed by Horus 
Ferrus Manus - beheaded by Fulgrim, head presented to Horus as a sign of loyalty

Unknown. 

Angron. - Launched first war for Armageddon. Banished to the warp by 1000 grey knight terminators.

Roboute Guilliman - finally defeated by one of the traitor Primarchs, Fulgrim of the Emperor's Children, who had become a Daemon Prince of Slaanesh.
Fatally poisoned by his onetime brother, Roboute was transported back to Macragge in a stasis field, and has remained entombed in the field for ten thousand years.


Mortarion - Within the Eye of Terror, Mortarion claimed a new world, and shaped it into the image of Barbarus, placing himself in his adoptive father's position. He was elevated to Daemonhood by Nurgle, and is believed to still be alive in the 41st millennium.

Magnus the Red. - After the Emperor defeated Horus, the Thousand Sons claimed a planet for themselves within the Eye of Terror. Now, Magnus's ever-changing form resides on the Planet of Sorcerers. Here, Magnus stands atop his tallest of towers, The Tower Of The Cyclops, and his vast sorcerous eye surveys the entire planet. The world and its buildings are places where dimensions exist beyond the norm.


Horus - Killed by the emperor at the closing of the heresy. 

Lorgar. - the atrocities committed by the Word Bearers have allowed for Lorgar's ascension to become a powerful Daemon Prince of Chaos. He now watches over the Legion from the daemonworld of Sicarus, directing their efforts to raid, pillage and destroy the Imperium and its Emperor.


Vulkan. -Vulkan mysteriously disappeared a thousand years after the Heresy. The Salamanders believe that Vulkan will return and lead the chapter in a grand crusade to destroy the forces of Chaos once and for all.

Corax. -Corax is said to have locked himself away, praying for forgiveness from the Emperor for his transgressions. A year after he had locked himself away, Corax emerged, haggard and wild-eyed. He commandeered a shuttle and left Deliverance for the Eye of Terror, leaving only a single word as his valediction, "Nevermore...".

Alpharius. - Killed by Roboute Gulliman, primarch of the ultramarines.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Interesting that only two of the loylist Primarchs dead _for sure_, and even then Ferrus Manus is a bit of a grey area (some say that it wasn't Ferrus Fulgrim beheaded/ Ferrus regenerated/ Fulgrim didn't kill him)

Leman Russ also said he would return for "the final battle"


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Conrad Kurze I believe allowed an Callidus assassin to kill him.
There is a quote in a codex some where of his final words, a stick of Worthing rock (candy) to the first person to find and quote it !


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

they were 

"Your presence does not surprise me, Assassin. I have known of you ever since your craft entered the Eastern Fringes. Why did I not have you killed? Because your mission and the act you are about to commit proves the truth of all I have ever said or done. I merely punished those who had wronged, just as your false Emperor now seeks to punish me. Death is nothing compared to vindication." 
- Konrad Curze's last words.

but don't know which codex


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

there used to be a message here


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yay double post!!!

only just realised that i forgot to do Kondrad. interesting that he didnt put up a fight though. he obviously has a greater agenda.


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

Opps sorry but i think it was because he realised that what he was doing was what he had started out to stop and decided to face the curtains


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

lol if i was an evil primarch i would never face the curtians. especially one suck as konrad curze. he was the worst. there is definately a larger plot in mind


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

No i don't think he was that evil it was just the fact the imprium didn't agree with his methods but he was willing to do anything to destroy evil but that eventually turned evil and he saw what had happened and that he was in the position of those criminals years before and he possibly realised there was a cycle that the hunter would always become the hunted


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

cccp_one is right about the bigger plan.By allowing the Emperor's servant to kill him Konrad validated everything he had done and said. Plus that wasn't the first assassin to attack him, it was however the only one that 'worked' for Konrad. The quote is a well known one, it's in Index Astartes, Lord of the Night and White Dwarf.

There is a veiwpoint running through the book "Lord Of The Night", that the Emporer ordered the terrible things that the Night Lords did and when he didn't need them anymore he used them as a scape goat. It portrays Konrad as the victim and does it quiet well. Even if you don't want to read the whole book then you should read the last 75 pages because they explain it all in great detail.

One other thing you said that it was a force of 1000 Grey Knight Terminators which killed Angron, I'm pretty sure it was only 100 lead by a Brother-Captain. Sorry to spoil it. Otherwise everything looks right.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Half a stick of rock each then. Cheers for that guys, it was bugging me :?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

no problemo :mrgreen:


----------



## chaosfaction (Apr 13, 2007)

What about the Blood Ravens Primarch Davian Thule (Hehehehe and I know that the Blood Ravens were just for DOW but is there information regarding him)?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

cccp_one is going to have your head on a pike.

Ah I havn't heard of any Primarch for the Blood Ravens - So I doubt there is any infomation on him which is considered canon.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> cccp_one is going to have your head on a pike


that made me laugh.


Chaosfaction, try this - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_..., as they are in effect a 'nothing ' chapter.


----------



## chaosfaction (Apr 13, 2007)

(Holding Neck) My Head? :shock: Gulp better wear thick neck protectors hehehehehe. Hey thanks cccp_one for the link.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well the blood ravens arent listed in the codex as a chapter, only as a colour scheme so no, the wont have a Primarch. also i would like to find out what happened to some of the primarchs


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Any ones you are looking for in particuler?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

if you flick back to the beginning of this thread there is a list of the primarchs and their fate. i think its the fifth or sixth post.


----------



## chaosfaction (Apr 13, 2007)

Xeno Commander try this site. This site has lot of info about the Primarchs http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Main_Page.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks guys 

i reckon some primarch models should be released, not as playing mini's just as a colllectors item kinda thing, like the new white dwarf model.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure aye - I kinda like it how they are shrouded in mystery. If they do get released I'd want them to be in the 48mm range so that the designers can really go to town on them.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

apparently they did make some once. the problem with making them is that they would nevr live up to the collector's expectations.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea I saw one of Leman Russ - wasn't very impressed.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

oh well, maybe one day.....

yea if they did they would have to be 48 and have an incredible amount of detail


----------



## hellric (Dec 26, 2006)

Is there a story about Angron's fight with 1000 Grey Knights ?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep it was in a White Dwarf around when the Deamon Hunter Codex came out.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

On the Angron bit: It was a company of Grey Knight Terminators, so like 100. They fought Angron and a dozen Bloodthirsters, smiting them all back to the Warp only to have a handful survive, even losing the Grey Knight Grand Master in the process..


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok lets clear this up once and for all. Angron and his bodyguard of 12 Blood Thirsters faced Brother Captain Aurellian and 100 Grey Knights in Terminator armour. Angron was killed by Brother Captain Aurellian but he also fell in the battle. All the blood thirsters were detroyed in addition as well as 90 of the Grey Knights.

That is taken right from the WD with only a little cutting to reduce it down. Case closed.


----------



## death_of_life (Jul 2, 2007)

yo. im not like a warhammer freak, but this is what i understand of a few of the primarchs.

rouboute guilliman- wounded in battle and in a stasis feild

konrad curze-allowed himself to be killed by an assassin, assiassin took a hioghly valuable item called the corona nox wich was covered in lords of night.


rogal dorn- primarch of the impereal fists and soul drinkers. not really sure what happened to him. whats also written here is probably also correct.

leman russ-also not sure what happened;. the written info about him here is probably correct too.

magnus the red- wounded in combat with leman russ. not sure if hes dead or not. as written before, he probably is.

sorry for the inconclusive info, but i havent read the omnibussess's souldrinker, space wolf, and ultramarine in a while.

will try to turn something up.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Magnus is still alive apparently, execpt not really in any real form. He just stays in his tower on his new planet watching everybody. Big brother for 40k lol


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Damn, sorry, I've posted about the Heresy on a new topic, hadn't actually realised this was dedicated to the Heresy, sorry again, Heresy... it's the 'not so much fluff, more about fluff' topic...

:shock: :cyclops: (that's my tribute to Magnus)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I do have something relevant to add, however...

Can someone tell me which were the loyalist chapters in the Istvan IV (I think it was) massacre?

I know which were the original choas legions and ones that joined at Istvan, but I don't know which were the loyalist legions caught in the middle.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Salamanders, Iron Hands, Raven Gaurd I think. Yep just checked and it was those 3.


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> Leman Russ - It is rumoured that they had made for the Eye of Terror to continue hunting down the traitorous Marines who had turned against the Emperor. Many relics have been recovered including his armour and spear.


And, some of us longer toothed Sons of Russ believe he leads the 13th company from inside the Eye of terror. If so, it makes him the most loyal primarch ever (he already owns the title of most badass; he was the only one to actually defeat the Emperor in contests. And he won 2 of them!)



cccp_one said:


> Nights Lords = Konrad Curze.


It should be noted that the transmission feed cut out before the assassin actually killed him. While it is generally believed he let her kill him, that still leaves room fro the belief that he might have survived...



cccp_one said:


> Roboute Guilliman - finally defeated by one of the traitor Primarchs, Fulgrim of the Emperor's Children, who had become a Daemon Prince of Slaanesh.
> Fatally poisoned by his onetime brother, Roboute was transported back to Macragge in a stasis field, and has remained entombed in the field for ten thousand years.


As an interesting note, even in stasis, the Ultramarine Apothecaries believe his wounds are slowly (VEEEEERRRY SLOOOOOWWWLLLYY) healing.



cccp_one said:


> Alpharius. - Killed by Roboute Gulliman, primarch of the ultramarines.


And, of all the legions, his death/disappearance had no effect whatsoever on the Alpha Legion, as he trained them to operate without a leader. Hell, during the Great Crusade and Horus Heresy, he would sometimes disappear in the middle of a battle, and would watch his legion to see if they could function without him. It worked.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tahaal said:


> cccp_one said:
> 
> 
> > Nights Lords = Konrad Curze.
> ...


It all depends wether you count Lord Of The Night as Canon or not. As its from Black Library I'm very inclined to believe it - i.e. he's dead. 

But it would be so cool if he was alive.


----------



## stompzilla (Mar 8, 2007)

Ferrus Manus is also most definately very dead.

The first of the primarchs to fall, killed by his sworn brother and closest friend. The heresy is such a great story! Really impressed with how the books are shaping up.

For anyone who hasn't read Fulgrim yet - go get it, go get it now!


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I count all BL books as canon.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> I count all BL books as canon.


even the ones by our favourite C.S. Goto?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't get me wrong so do I. The way I see it Black Library isn't going let something which dramatically changes certain aspects of the fluff if it can help it and hte fate of the primarchs is pretty major.


----------

